# Tire Choices for tubular wooden wheelset from 1938?



## Rbu (Jan 28, 2012)

Starting to put my '38 paramount together.  The bike has wooden tubular wheels that are too wide for a conventional tubular and too small (slightly) in diameter to be a good fit.  Are there other options that people have tried to get something that is appearing more period correct? Thanks for the help.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jan 28, 2012)

Old Roads has some cyclocross tubulars that might work.  Maybe try looking for cyclocross stuff in general.
These guys might have some good advice, if not they'd at least like to see an old Paramount;
http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php/181-Classic-amp-Vintage


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jan 28, 2012)

Maybe you've got 650s.  Here's what Sheldon Brown says;

Tubulars existed in 6 different sizes, but only two of them are readily available these days.

Full-sized tubulars fit rims of the same diameter as 622 mm (700c) clinchers. This size is sometimes referred to as "28 inch" or "700". It is also, confusingly, sometimes referred to as "27 inch." The "27 inch" designation is inaccurate and obsolete, but you'll sometimes run into it in older printed material.
In clincher tires, there is a real difference between "700c" and "27 inch" sizes, but for tubulars this is a false distinction. Whenever you see mention of "27 inch tubulars" the writer is actually referring to standard full-sized tubulars, as used on most racing bikes.

"26 inch" or "650" tubulars are smaller, mainly used on time-trial or motorpacing track bikes.
"24 inch", "22 inch" "20 inch" and "18 inch" tubulars are sizes formerly used for children's racing bikes, but pretty much extinct these days.


----------



## Rbu (Jan 29, 2012)

So, the genius that I am , I decided to measure the diameter of the wheel.  Its 25" in diameter!  So, now I am back to the original "what kind of tubulars am I going to find for this bike?".  Are there custom tire builders?


----------



## Rbu (Jan 29, 2012)

Being now obsessed with this , I grabbed a new tubular from my shelf and found that it fit quite well!  The old cotton tubular that I had tried previously was a bit stretched.  So this is my solution is to find a 24 or 25 mm width (though the 22 doesnt look that bad.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah, when they tell you it's a 27" tire or a 26" or a 700mm or whatever, they mean the outside diameter of the rubber tire, not the diameter of the rim like with cars.  Confusing.


----------



## sam (Jan 29, 2012)

Try tofo tires thay sell a red sidewall with black tread in a fine diamond pattern.They also sell the tire in tan sidewall. a 28mm width.


----------



## ericbaker (Jan 31, 2012)

I have these on my narrow wooden track wheels... Challenge Roubaix 700x27... sounds perfect for you


----------



## Rbu (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks I will give it a try.


----------

